# Good eating n instant karma



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Evening folks, I want share this one with you, I had not long stepped out of the car and had just picked up a few stones of the trail when I saw this beauty perched aloft, it was a great shot even if I say so myself lol I had to continue moving as we had eyeballed each other and had I of stopped it would if spooked and flown, anyway the 1745 singles twinned with rayshot pouch and stone done the magic for me yet again, the karma part is as I took the photo I noticed my dog rolling on its back , it was under attack from wasps or bees and had at least 25-30 adhered to her face and body, I had a twinge of guilt momentarily for causing her suffering but she soon regained the spring in her step after a play n the river lol, thanks for looking.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I love the idea of hunting with bb shooters , I believe that's a dankung luck rings?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks theTurk, yes its a dankung luck ring using stones as ammo, my favorite shooter & edc set up.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

GHT said:


> thanks theTurk, yes its a dankung luck ring using stones as ammo, my favorite shooter & edc set up.


good stuff man, I salute you ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done! Hope you enjoy your meal.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Charles, i pan fried the two breasts with a bit of thinly sliced onion, I had mine between a couple of slices of bread, the dog had the other as a treat to help me feel better about getting her stung.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I love the Dankung luck ring one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

